# Tropicals...Frost Protection



## ImJulieP (Sep 6, 2004)

I live in Northern California where we have approximately 15 winter nights of "light dew/frost" and maybe one or two heavy nights of "dew/frost." My entire backyard consists of tropical plants (Giant Birds of Paradise, Hibiscus, Pygmy Palms, Queen Palms, etc.) The Queens survived the colder weather, but most of my hibiscus died, all of my Giant Birds turned brown (but came back), and the Pygmies sustained serious damage and are just coming back now (late August/early Sept). Does anyone have any ideas on how to better protect my beauties from the frost? Last year I wrapped them in a frost blanket, but left the wraps on for the entire winter... didn't seem to help. Maybe hurt? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## tcslawncare (Jan 15, 2005)

ImJulieP said:


> I live in Northern California where we have approximately 15 winter nights of "light dew/frost" and maybe one or two heavy nights of "dew/frost." My entire backyard consists of tropical plants (Giant Birds of Paradise, Hibiscus, Pygmy Palms, Queen Palms, etc.) The Queens survived the colder weather, but most of my hibiscus died, all of my Giant Birds turned brown (but came back), and the Pygmies sustained serious damage and are just coming back now (late August/early Sept). Does anyone have any ideas on how to better protect my beauties from the frost? Last year I wrapped them in a frost blanket, but left the wraps on for the entire winter... didn't seem to help. Maybe hurt? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


put a flood light near the roots overnight


----------



## tcslawncare (Jan 15, 2005)

*goodluck*

put a flood light near the roots overnight :Thumbs: :Thumbs:


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

What are you calling a frost blanket? Burlap has always worked fine for our freezes and I was watching This Old House the other day and their landscape guy recommended the same thing. Halogen work lamps placed about 15-20 ft. from the covered plants will make them feel right at home.


----------

